# College Football



## Rick (Jul 7, 2008)

So I'm hoping that my Texas Longhorns can bounce back and not have to play some mid-level bowl again.


----------



## Jason (Jul 8, 2008)

Friday night lights.


[action=Jason]will never ever post in this thread again seeing he knows ZERO about college football [/action]


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2008)

All righty then.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 9, 2008)

Pat White Plays Here - A West Virginia University Web Site Featuring Quarterback Pat White

My latest Site


I dont really like College Ball but I feel kind of Obligated to like WVU since I do so much work for their Athletic Department


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 8, 2008)

All I have to say is:



*ROLL TIDE ROLL!!*

Hopefully we can start to build our program back to where it used to be.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> [action=Jason]will never ever post in this thread again seeing he knows ZERO about college football [/action]




Same here. 

Look out for Uconn???


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess I have to go for San Jose State.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 10, 2008)

WE ARE PENN STATE!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 26, 2008)

We are two days away from the first college game and four days away from Alabama destroying Clemson.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Aug 26, 2008)

how about them Braves.....


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Aug 31, 2008)

Well the dismatling of Clemson is complete. Now on to Tulane.



*ROLL TIDE ROLL!!*


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 1, 2008)

Spartans 1-0


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice job, A&M. Losing to Arkansas State in the 1st game. 

At home.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 2, 2008)

I take it you are talking about TX A&M? I hate them because of Coach Fran 


We play Arkansas State for homecoming. Hope we fare better than that.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 7, 2008)

Spartans 1-1


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 7, 2008)

Crimson Tide 2-0.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 29, 2008)

Because we are now #2 and are 5-0.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw bits and pieces of the last one. The Tide be rollin. 

Spartans are 3-2


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes they are. I just hope we don't choke on one of the smaller games in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok SO I have to gloat. Because my Crimson Tide is now #1!


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn, still have that goose egg in the L column.  

Go tide.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2008)

Fucking Texas Tech.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 4, 2008)

Rick said:


> Fucking Texas Tech.



 For some reason I just love Texas Tech right now.


----------



## MrRedRaider (Nov 24, 2008)

haha, what about now? Fuck that game. Complete self-destruct on the field, whole season canned in one game.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 2, 2008)

So the Texas team and fans are getting screwed.  They should be playing Mizzou instead of Oklahoma. Maybe the Sooners will trip up. And hopefully my Tide doesn't become Gator bait this weekend. I want a Alabama vs Texas national championship.


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd be fine with that.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 2, 2008)

Texas just seems so much more deserving. I mean they did beat OK in the regular season.


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you. It seems like no one else agrees.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 2, 2008)

Texas should be in over Oklahoma. But if Oklahoma gets beat by Missouri then I would argue Texas Tech deserves in over Texas. Yes college football is that damn nutty. 

Oh yes and this is why I LOVE College Football News 



> CBS, Alabama vs. Florida doesn&#8217;t need any hype or hyperbole. The sports world knows this is the equivalent of a Final Four game, and other than Oklahoma vs. Texas, it&#8217;s the biggest game of the year. It&#8217;s the one we&#8217;ve all been waiting around six weeks for. In this year of bad football, there&#8217;s finally going to be a non-Big 12 South game to care about, and it&#8217;s going to be a doozy worthy of cancelling all Saturday night plans to watch. However, CBS, it&#8217;s the No. 1 Alabama Crimson Tide vs. the No. 4 Florida Gators. Quit using the AP poll that has Bama 1 and Florida 2 to pump it up more.
> 
> 
> &#8220;Oh cool, the Alabama &#8211; Florida game is here! Oh, wait, Florida is only ranked No. 4? Honey, uh, yeah, Florida is ranked fourth, not second. Oh well, I guess we can go see Twilight.&#8221;


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2008)

Why should Tech be over Texas? They played 2 FCS schools in their non-conference schedule, they barely beat Texas at home, got the everliving shit kicked out of them by OU and struggled with Baylor.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 2, 2008)

Much like Texas 45 Oklahoma 35, you have to argue Texas Tech 39 Texas 33


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't understand Texas Tech deserving to go either? Explain yourself.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 2, 2008)

They both have one loss. They beat Texas. If Texas is going to argue that beating Oklahoma makes them more deserving of a trip to KC than Oklahoma then they have acknowledge that their loss to Texas Tech makes them less deserving to play for the national title should Oklahoma lose.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 2, 2008)

Well in the same regard they beat the OK team that demolished Tech. So I mean I still think they have a valid argument.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 2, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Well in the same regard they beat the OK team that demolished Tech. So I mean I still think they have a valid argument.



39-33 

The sad thing is that this year in College football has been awful. Only the Big 12 south is worth a shit as far as conferences go. If any of the top 5 teams had to play a truly great college football team like the Nebraska teams from the mid-90s they would get beat like a cheap ho.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't talk about my tide that way!  Although we haven't actually played the toughest of schedules this year.


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2008)

I've learned to ignore Eric when necessary, sometimes he goes away.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 2, 2008)

Meanie


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 12, 2008)

Florida will demolish OU. Chokelahoma doesn't have the speed on defense to handle Urban Meyer's spread. They allowed 45 points to Texas and 41 to Oklahoma St., two teams with inferior offenses to that of Florida.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2008)

You are my new best friend.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 12, 2008)

mattofvengeance said:


> Florida will demolish OU. Chokelahoma doesn't have the speed on defense to handle Urban Meyer's spread. They allowed 45 points to Texas and 41 to Oklahoma St., two teams with inferior offenses to that of Florida.






Florida has only played one team at its level all year, Alabama. You are also overlooking the fact that Oklahoma's defense pounded Texas Tech. Also Texas and Florida aren't that far apart in talent and execution.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 17, 2008)

Please... Texas doesn't have near the athletes Florida does.


----------

